# Convoy M1 or M2



## 300WSM (Mar 30, 2014)

I just ordered the Convoy S2 just to try this brand of flashlights out. First, are the Convoy lights considered budget lights? If so I will continue the discussion here. To date, I have a number of flashlights of the kind that take three AAA batteries with a larger than battery tube diameter reflector and come in a three pack from one of the major discount stores. I want to purchase a Convoy M1 or M2 because I think that one of these would be a perfect introduction to a light of this genre with a newer style LED and a LI-ion power source. What are the real differences in these lights? I can see the M2 might be less firm to grip because of the smooth exterior but it looks like it might shed heat faster. I have seen these lights evaluated here but not (that I can find) a direct comparison. Can anyone shed light (I can't help myself) on the differences if any and which you model you might prefer?


----------



## ven (Mar 30, 2014)

I dont have the m1 but have the m2 as just prefered the look/style.....no more no less so either imho you wont go wrong with and both excellent lights.

Budget side depends on what actually budget is,is it low cost as for some $100 is budget so subjective i guess,i prefer convoy as excellent value for money lights

My m2 next to my roche f8 which is also an excellent value light




I decided on the warm side 4c tint,more of an experiment and i like it that much i am no longer just a "cool white guy" 

Nichia 219 on left 4c from the m2 on right........really bright too,mine has 2 mode options,5%/50%/100% and 5%/50%/stobe/sos which can be selected from low mode,5 seconds in a blink,1/2 press at that time and selects other mode be it 1 or 2 depending on what mode to start with,so no disco lights if not wanted= great idea imho




m2 comes with 2 bezels,smooth and crenelated 







Well made,thick walls




Grip yes,has a smooth feel,if for example your a tec,maybe oil on hands then would not be ideal................

Other than reverse clicky i can not fault the light(just prefer forward for momentary usually)but for this light and cost/value its no deal breaker at all for me

Chris and iirc poppy have m1 convoys,so they can add in that regard,only reason regarding looks,i prefered the head style and iirc chris preferred the m1 head.

Some retailers just offer the 3 mode option of 5%/50%/100% to add

May i suggest both in different tints


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Mar 30, 2014)

Holy Fish! Is the 219 that brown???

I hate the yellow and like the 219 more, but yikes that cant be the colour that everyone rages about?

I was considering picking up a 3*219B droping at somepoint (Two actualy) but might go with coolwhite, as much as I hate cool white as well, (Im a neutral man, although I like warmer nutrals over cooler ones but hate yellow light but dont mind warmer lights just not YELLOW!)

Hoever that seems a bit to warm haha.


anyways, yhea the convoys are good! Keep meaning to pick some up for gifts/loners, at $10-$20 you cant go wrong!


----------



## ven (Mar 30, 2014)

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Holy Fish! Is the 219 that brown???
> 
> As you should know from your pics the actual colours do differ a fare bit nichia 219 is a neutral,however next to a warm(which does not look exactly like that) changes the actual tints.
> 
> ...


----------



## 300WSM (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for comments, guys. Ven, was there anything build wise that caused you to want the M2 over the M1? I agree with you on appearance, but how does the features of the M2 translate into better performance if at all? I would prefer the checkering over smooth but that is not a deal breaker. Would I like both? YOU BET! But budget won't permit now (maybe next month!) because I will need more 18650 batteries to feed it!


----------



## ven (Mar 30, 2014)

Only the style tbh,but its down to taste,it was blademan who got the m1 for the opp reason i got the m2 :laughing: have a read through the little thread i posted a couple of month back
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379605-Convoy-M2

I would have thought build would be very similar,both have same driver/tint options and around 700lm


----------



## 300WSM (Mar 30, 2014)

That's what I was looking for! I think M2 it is. I read the reviews on the M1 by other authors including a very comprehensive review from a different forum. If they are similar or identical where it counts then it's a matter of personal preference. Thanks Ven and your right... I am bitten good!


----------



## ven (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome,sure a little later down the line you will get another convoy anyway :laughing:


----------



## 300WSM (Mar 30, 2014)

I almost bought another one (the M1) tonight... patience, my son, patience!


----------



## ven (Mar 30, 2014)

:laughing: I know !!! At least wait a day


----------



## Poppy (Mar 31, 2014)

It was just a little over a year ago, that I bought my first P60 host and dropin. One of the big reasons to go that route was to be able to try out new emitters as they came out, without the cost of getting a whole new light. Now that I've discovered the convoy series, and the fact that they can be obtained in different tints and driven at different levels, and that I can get a whole light for a few dollars more than what it would cost to build my own dropin. I guess that I'll also be buying more convoys in the future.


----------



## 300WSM (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm new to the different tints, colors and lumens to say the least but the idea of being able to try all of the options you could want and all at such reasonable prices definitely has its allure. And the best part is each version you try you end up with a completely distinct, new and well built light. It's all good!


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 6, 2014)

I just received a M2 on thursday, and I got to say that it's pretty nice for the price; excellent build quality and pretty good heft to a smaller light.


----------



## ven (Apr 6, 2014)

Blue Steel said:


> I just received a M2 on thursday, and I got to say that it's pretty nice for the price; excellent build quality and pretty good heft to a smaller light.



Congrats Blue Steel,what tint option did you go for? my m2 is 4c and very warm and bright


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a Convoy M1 from Mountain Electronics. Came pre-modded with a 4.5 amp Nanjg 105c with zener diode mod, 5000k MTG2, and tailspring solder braid. 

Nice solidly built light. Probably around 2000 lumens OTF. Too big for EDC pocket carry though.


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 6, 2014)

ven said:


> Congrats Blue Steel,what tint option did you go for? my m2 is 4c and very warm and bright


Thanks, Ven. I went with the XM-L2 T6-3B from Illumination supply. It's actually a pretty nice neutral color. I got the light with the TN12 (2014) in the same shipment. The tint difference between the two is amazing. After reading some of the post of yours, a few days ago I ordered an S8 XM-L2 T6-4C which should hopefully be here within a few weeks.


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 6, 2014)

That sounds nice, Fireclaw18. If there is one thing that I would like changed on my M2 it's the lumens and driver whine on medium; nevertheless, it's still a nice light.


----------



## 300WSM (Apr 7, 2014)

Driver whine?!? I didn't know flashlight could make noise while they run. What type of sound is this and why does it make a sound? I have an M2 (and an M1) coming any time. Can I expect this? Or is this only with that specific driver? By the way, Ven, the S2 just arrived today. I don't have any batteries for it yet. They are scheduled to arrive at any time. The wife loves it and wants to trade me for the Nitecore MT21A I got for her a few days ago. I think that I will make that trade. I plan on several more for myself and the rest of the family. We shall see.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 7, 2014)

300WSM said:


> Driver whine?!? I didn't know flashlight could make noise while they run. What type of sound is this and why does it make a sound?



Nanjg 105c drivers with slow PWM (9.4 khz) can make driver whine at intermediate modes, but shouldn't whine at max mode. 105c drivers with fast 18 khz PWM shouldn't whine at all.

Some lights can also whine at the tailcap if there's a bad connection at the switch or tailspring.


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 7, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Nanjg 105c drivers with slow PWM (9.4 khz) can make driver whine at intermediate modes, but shouldn't whine at max mode. 105c drivers with fast 18 khz PWM shouldn't whine at all.
> 
> Some lights can also whine at the tailcap if there's a bad connection at the switch or tailspring.


That's correct. It's has a faint whine on low which can only be heard if I hold my M2 up to my ear. On medium, it is a bit more noticeable if you're somewhere really quiet, but in actual use it's not all that bad. High mode is perfectly fine. I am not sure how, or if there is a way to fix it without a new driver.


----------



## ven (Apr 7, 2014)

I have no whine on my m2 or s8 on any mode or pwm (I certainly can't notice if there is).
My convoys have the 2 mode groups 3/5 if makes any difference....


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 7, 2014)

I will have to see when my S8 comes in, as that will have the two mode groups which my M2 does not. It's only a slight whine; there is no visible PWM that I notice in actual use.


----------



## 300WSM (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I will try to listen to my copies (when I get them all) and report back. One question and it's gonna sound newbie but how do you prep these new batteries I am receiving before I install in my Convoys... is there any special procedure I should do or avoid. I already have my Nitecore I4 Intellicharger ready to go. The batteries are brand new Panasonic Protected NCR18650B 3.6V 3400mAh Li-ion batteries.

[h=1][/h]


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2014)

The cells should come at 3.7v or about 40% charge,fine to test light(up to you) i always put them on charge,fully charged when i4 lights stop flashing is around 4.2v


Use in light,after use,(no point imo if used for 10 minutes.........),but after 30mins or an hour use and not using,just put on charge and top off again.Saves any deep charge cycles.
Dont leave on over night,happy li ion days:twothumbs


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2014)

Got an x2 cheap light today to try the 3c tint out,
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?383709-Eagle-Eye-X2

Similar to convoy,probably made same factory tbh but either way good value for money,similar in size to s8 convoy.

No noise with it either.......


From reading threads over the months i think even expensive lights can get the noise.............imo nothing to worry about


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 8, 2014)

That almost looks like an S2. I like the logo on that x2 better, though. How do you like the tint? I am not sure how much different it would be from what I have, since mine is an XM-L2 3B. The whine isn't that big of a deal, just a tad annoying when it's quiet outside and I am not moving about. Other than that tiny nit-pick, it's great for ~$23. I am actually looking for a diffuser for it.


----------



## RIX TUX (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a Roche f12, it is similar to one of the Convoys (tube light)
I has a great fit and finish to it, the light beam is so much like my ZL SC600 II I can't tell them apart.
The UI is not my favorite but it was a 18 dollar light and a looks like high quality.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 8, 2014)

I also have a Roche F12. Comparing it to my Convoy S6:

1. The Roche is more lightly built. It's longer, but weighs less.
2. The Roche has a one-piece head with no pill. The star rests on a platform that is part of the head. This design insures that heat has an uninterrupted path from the star to the outside of the light and should be superior to the Convoy for managing heat. 3. The convoy uses a brass pill. Brass is heavier than aluminum and doesn't conduct heat as well. Also use of a pill means an interrupted path for heat to get from the LED to the light exterior.
4. The square-cut knurling on the F12 provides grip superior to the rather smooth knurling on the S6.
5. The cutouts on the tailcap of the F12 have sharp angles and provide a less comfortable feeling in the pocket.
6. My F12 came with a coating on the lens that produced a very green beam. Easily fixed by replacing the 20mm lens with a different one.
7. The F12's driver retaining ring is almost impossible to remove. When I modded mine, I smashed the stock driver to bits and still couldn't remove the ring. I eventually had to drill through the retaining ring to remove it.


----------



## RIX TUX (Apr 8, 2014)

my ROCHE F12 is the tan one, kinda brown/gray color but very nice knurling and the coating is not too rough or not too smooth, just right. Some of the tan models have a yellow tint on the lens but mine was clear and a mild cool tint.


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the Roche f8 imo another great value light,this time I went for cool white
thread here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?380256-Roche-F8

Its similar in build to the convoy m series,again tints available ,again well made....without nit picking I can't fault them for the money.

tint wise left is nichia 219 in my olight m20vn and f8 on right cooooool white and very bright!!
Pic washes out the nichia flood and even on its own the phone struggle to show the nice tint tbh,the blue ish in the f8 is exaggerated ,in real eyes :laughing: it's a nice cool white......if you like cool that is...


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2014)

RIX TUX said:


> my ROCHE F12 is the tan one, kinda brown/gray color but very nice knurling and the coating is not too rough or not too smooth, just right. Some of the tan models have a yellow tint on the lens but mine was clear and a mild cool tint.



The f12 looks a nice light too:twothumbs


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2014)

Blue Steel said:


> That almost looks like an S2. I like the logo on that x2 better, though. How do you like the tint? I am not sure how much different it would be from what I have, since mine is an XM-L2 3B. The whine isn't that big of a deal, just a tad annoying when it's quiet outside and I am not moving about. Other than that tiny nit-pick, it's great for ~$23. I am actually looking for a diffuser for it.



I bet blue steel the lights are probably made at same place.quite often 1000s will be made ,them different brands put on and sold under different names.Sometimes the odd tweak,maybe a different run may mean a slightly different head or knurling ......
3b or 3c I would have thought very similar tbh,if yours has a slightly creamy white then it will be along the same tint.

I paid at the time £10 so around $17 delivered give/take without a converter ,compared to what I see for that in local shops it's a country mile ahead in quality/value.£10 in most UK stores I have been in gets you plastic crap.....Lights like the x2 I have seen(not exact but similar style without tint options)for around the £30 or $50 mark..... 

Diffuser wise should be quite easy,just get head size,look for an XX mm diffuser,nitecore,fenix,thrunite all offer various sizes and colors .......just some thoughts.Still struggling them look along scope diffusers,air rifle,rifle,air soft etc


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 9, 2014)

Ven, isn't the tint difference between XM-L and XM-L2 a bit different? I thought that the XM-L2s were a bit cooler, as my M2 appears to be. Even though it is definitely on the neutral side, it is probably right at the beginning of CW. I actually would prefer a warmer color as I live (kinda) in the country with plenty of greens and browns. Thanks for the diffuser hints. It's about ~32mm bezel width, so I assume a 31-34mm would work fine without it being too tight or loose.


----------



## 300WSM (Apr 12, 2014)

I received my M1 today along with my first package of Pany 18650 batteries. I can now try out my S2, M1 & M2 lights. It is interesting how these have displayed at first. All are the same LED and board (and power source) but there is a real difference in the color of the M1 and M2 which from the dimensions of the head appear to be functionally identical. :thinking: The M2 (at least to my eyes) appears warmer. I need to take pics and learn how to upload to this forum. Unfortunately , I don't have time now but perhaps tomorrow. You are right, guys... this is fun!


----------



## ven (Apr 12, 2014)

Open an online photo album,flickr or photobucket of which i use the latter(free) well it was till i used up my gig allowance :laughing:

Then make an album,or just upload,then edit pic to 800x for CPF requirements.Now just look for the pics codes,IMG is the one,copy this,paste code here,go advanced to check or if confident just post..........simple as that:twothumbs

Congrats by the way i dont own an m1,interested in your observations,differences etc please when used them a little:thumbsup:

I hope you find the quality/build excellent as i do for the money,i find the m2 4c although very warm,its very bright too,great:thumbsup:

IIRC the reflector may be deeper on the m1,so may throw futher


----------



## ven (Apr 12, 2014)

Blue Steel said:


> Ven, isn't the tint difference between XM-L and XM-L2 a bit different? I thought that the XM-L2s were a bit cooler, as my M2 appears to be. Even though it is definitely on the neutral side, it is probably right at the beginning of CW. I actually would prefer a warmer color as I live (kinda) in the country with plenty of greens and browns. Thanks for the diffuser hints. It's about ~32mm bezel width, so I assume a 31-34mm would work fine without it being too tight or loose.



Should work fine,30mm if soft will be a tight fit,i have a 58mm thrunite flip diffuser and use on a 60mm tm15 and ea8 head.

I only have 3c (creamy white)and 4c which is very warm(i do like that a lot) and have the 4c in my DQG spy too


----------



## 300WSM (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks, Ven, for the info on posting photos. I will attempt to do this soon.  After placing a full charge on my new batteries, I can find little difference in the color of the beam from the M1 and the M2 Convoys. By the way, the S2 is a little flame thrower for its size and my wife is thrilled at the way this light works as she wants to commandeer this light for her personal use (I, of course, allowed this with the full understanding that more Convoys like it should be purchased! :naughty. 

One question: When the battery charge decreases to an unacceptable level, how does the flashlight "let the user know" that it is in that condition? Do lights flash? If so, when and how?

Thanks as always to all the members of this forum that have taken the time to respond to my inquiries. The knowledge of how all this works is highly valued by me and has also made my experience of this new hobby of mine very enjoyable. Special thanks to you, Ven, for all your speedy and knowledgeable comments and answers to my newbie questions!


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2014)

No problem 300WSW :twothumbsi am a newbie too, however :fail: :laughing: i have never run it down so cant answer that,after use in past i top off the cells.

Maybe poppy or chris may have found out the answer to this.

Great news on the go ahead to buy more:thumbsup: just posted this pic on another thread,the misses has this in her handbag,s8





Fed on a nitecore 18650 protected cell.


----------



## 300WSM (Apr 13, 2014)

ven said:


> No problem 300WSW :twothumbsi am a newbie too, however :fail: :laughing: i have never run it down so cant answer that,after use in past i top off the cells.
> 
> Maybe poppy or chris may have found out the answer to this.
> 
> ...



Ven, nice setup indeed. I like the braided cord touch. :twothumbs My wife really likes the grey flashlight over the black ones so it's the S2 for her. I bought the same JETbeam holster (in fact I bought three like this one and one each for the M1 and M2). I also picked up one for my Nitecore MT21A. She will have a rig just like your wife's. I can braid cord pretty well myself. 

I will check around the forum about the Convoy low battery safety. If anyone has the answer, please chime in! :laughing:


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2014)

I made that mysel...............ok i lie,i just bought it off ebay :laughing: equivalent to about $2 and actually came free with an adjustable para cord lanyard.I admire some of the work greatly,just not for me tbh but i like them so rather just buy.

Yes medium jetbeam holster is perfect for the m lights so have a couple,also have a smaller one for







and crelant v11a


----------



## Tmack (Apr 16, 2014)

Just ordered another m1. First one I threw in a mtg2. Thus one will be a xml2 at 4.4a. 
Also ordered a c8 to be built with a xml2 fet driver. Should get around 6a with that one. I love the m1. It's extremely well made, and the price is great. 
I'm sure I'll have more convoys in my collection as I go. They haven't let me down yet.


----------



## Scooby214 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Just ordered another m1. First one I threw in a mtg2. Thus one will be a xml2 at 4.4a.
> Also ordered a c8 to be built with a xml2 fet driver. Should get around 6a with that one. I love the m1. It's extremely well made, and the price is great.
> I'm sure I'll have more convoys in my collection as I go. They haven't let me down yet.


Out of curiosity, how many amps are you running with your mtg2 equipped m1? I have parts on the way to build an m1.


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 16, 2014)

Just got my S8 today; just waiting for it to get dark to try it out. It's quite a bit smaller than I thought. Unfortunately I didn't realize protected batteries wouldn't work.


----------



## Tmack (Apr 16, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many amps are you running with your mtg2 equipped m1? I have parts on the way to build an m1.



I ran it at 4.4a as well. It builds up heat fast. I wouldn't recommend going higher. That why I'm building the xml2 version too. Yours is going to be a monster trust me


----------



## Scooby214 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I ran it at 4.4a as well. It builds up heat fast. I wouldn't recommend going higher. That why I'm building the xml2 version too. Yours is going to be a monster trust me


Thanks. I'm excited to put it together. My son and I put together a Convoy C8 a couple of weeks ago, and it's quite bright with its Qlite driver. I'm hoping to push a little more amperage through the M1.


----------



## Tmack (Apr 16, 2014)

If you want to go all out, use the fet driver with zener mod. It's just about direct drive. Only limited to the cells you use. 

The qlite are 3.04a so if you add 4 chips it's 4.4a iirc. That was enough for my m1 mtg2. Any higher and you'd be limited to short bursts.


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2014)

Blue Steel said:


> Just got my S8 today; just waiting for it to get dark to try it out. It's quite a bit smaller than I thought. Unfortunately I didn't realize protected batteries wouldn't work.



There is a nitecore protected in mine(hers :laughing: )

Its a great light and yes quite compact too,guess depending on batch or shop bought the size parameters or even springs used could change.

Only light i have had this happen is roche f8
unprotected




this has a pany protected in,wont nip up any more as would be forced,but shows O ring




No problem for me,i use unprotected in single cell lights at times anyway:twothumbs


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 18, 2014)

I tried with my Nitecore 2300mAh and Panasonic 3100mAh with wide flat-button tops, both around ~68.5mm, but was a worked only on low, otherwise it flickered. It did say button top or flat tops, so I just assumed a protected cell would be ok... No big deal, though. I was thinking about getting a 2600mAh unprotected Samsung or Sanyo as I don't need the extra mAh. This way I can also pick up a Preon P0 just so the package is even on both sides. :laughing:


----------



## Tmack (Apr 18, 2014)

I use Samsung 20r for everything and I have yet to run into a size problem


----------



## Tmack (Apr 18, 2014)

Just took out my convoy m1 xml2 3a dedomed, and a v25rvn dedomed pdt, and the performance is IDENTICAL. beam pattern, throw, hot spot, everything. 
Of course the quality and ui on the sunwayman are superior, but I built the convoy m1 for $25 from Mtnelectronics. 

M1 = $14
Xml2 =$6
Qlite 3a=$5 
$25 matching the performance of a much higher quality light. 

Now the v25rvn has the terrific 360 magnetic control ring, the lowest low imaginable, and a great built quality, but if you're only concern is performance, a m1 will do the job.  
Very impressed.


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 19, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I use Samsung 20r for everything and I have yet to run into a size problem


Since I don't know much about 18650s, are the high discharge batteries necessary in just a convoy light (which is all I'd be using it for)? I was either looking at going with the Samsung 26f, or Sanyo UR18650FM. The Sanyo is just a hair shorter than the 20R. Also, that M1 build sounds great; how is the tint, though?


----------



## ven (Apr 19, 2014)

Standard convoy is fine,i would get a panasonic 3100 or 3400 for good run times,sanyo,samsung are fine too.

All should be around $8


----------



## ven (Apr 19, 2014)

Next to a protected pany




Code ending in A is 3100 mah B is 3400mah


----------



## Tmack (Apr 19, 2014)

The tint is still nice and cool. I used 6500k so I would estimate 6000k dedomed. Still very cool.


----------



## 300WSM (Apr 21, 2014)

ven said:


> Next to a protected pany
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ven, you are a walking encyclopedia of useful knowledge (well, you do know quite a bit about this stuff)! Here is some more information to help me understand these 18650 batteries. I have the Panasonic 3400mAh Protected batteries and so far they have fit all three of my Convoys (I have an S3 on its way). I now have a battery for each unit with three backups. It's a start. Anything on the real shelf life of Lithium cells? How many years can I expect from one?


----------



## Tmack (Apr 21, 2014)

Really depends on how many cycle you ask of them. I've had batteries since I started this hobby that are now 2 years old with many cycles on them. They are perfectly fine. Probably a bit less time I get out of them, but I don't notice. They still last longer than I need.


----------



## ven (Apr 22, 2014)

As Tmack states,most li-ion states 500 cycle life,this is a full charge cycle but by for example topping cells off after use then maybe 3 or 5 top off = a full cycle...(just an example)

I have some 18650 cells from a good few years back,still work great,i think before cells start to die and not hold charge(used sensibly and good brands of cells/charger) they would be replaced with maybe newer cells of higher mah or A rating.............

Some cells i use daily and top off,rotate for different uses,these are unprotected 18650...........

As for an encyclopaedia :laughing: i am a mere page of the said,many on here are the full book or all the volumes :laughing:


----------

